
Architectural patterns of resilient distributed systems - yarapavan
https://github.com/Randommood/Strangeloop2015
======
yarapavan
slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/randommood/architectural-patterns-
of...](https://speakerdeck.com/randommood/architectural-patterns-of-resilient-
distributed-systems)

Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohvPnJYUW1E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohvPnJYUW1E)

------
thebournepopret
Good stuff. I wish the slides went more into technical details of how each
company solves these problems, but perhaps this is in the video? I haven't had
the chance to watch it yet.

~~~
jacobolus
The talk was very funny, and I enjoyed it, but I did feel that it was a bit
too much of a whirlwind tour to get as specific or concrete as I would prefer
about the details of problems or their solutions. That would require like 3–4
hours though, far longer than the 40 minutes allotted. Or else would require
cutting 3/4 of the topics covered to focus on a few.

Overall, I think it should be seen as a quick review. If you want the details
you’ll have to dig into the many references.

